# HELP!! 2002 Sentra SE-R



## itsbob (Apr 4, 2011)

Tried this in another thread with no response, so here we go again.. 

Friend of ours bought it and can't get it running. If I can fix it, I may be able to pick it up for my daughter.

There is a lot of after market in the engine compartment, but none of it was done well. Have some pictures of cut wires, what looks like a vacuum tube not hooked up etc..etc. And will post if anyone thinks it will make a difference.

So, the car starts with NO problem (although I have to jump it due to a dead battery).. idles ok, but it smells like it's running rich. Gas smell when it sits and idles.

Running down the road it will last about a 1/4 mile and it dies, won't hold idle when driving.

For Example: 


1.) Driving down the road you let off the gas it dips down to 500 or less RPM and you have to feather the accelerator to keep it running.

2.) Push on the accelerator and the car "stalls"... like an old carburated car would do if the butterfly stuck... Sounds like the car stops running for a second or two, you can hear the air getting sucked in (or the vaccum sucking out) engine stalls, then comes back on.

3.) Have to work the accelerator to keep the RPM up around 2500 - 3000 to keep the engine from fading and stalling.

It's had 3 mechanics work on it, but I think they popped the hood and saw the mess, and said "Not for ME!!" Was told a diagnostic was done and came back with "Oxygen Sensor".

This sounds like a very familiar problem to me, as I'm sure my sons Honda had the identical problem, I just can't remember what we did to fix it.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## SuperChargedX (May 12, 2011)

maybe the battery or alternator. especially if you can't get it started without a boost and the fact that it's dying if you're not playing with the throttle. those would be the first things i'd check.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

any codes?


----------

